# Possible hyperthyroidism and follow-up



## marilano (Feb 17, 2010)

I was having symptoms like unintended weight loss, heart palpitations, and shortness of breath. My doctor checked my TSH level and it was .06. But my free T4 was normal, at 1.4. The one previous test I'd had for thyroid antibodies (TPO AB) about 2 years ago showed it was elevated, at 482. I looked up the symptoms of hyperthyroidism and have most of them (e.g. intolerance to heat, irritability and nervousness, etc.), Hashimoto's thyroiditis and thyroid cancer run in my family. I used to think I was hypothyroid, since I had many symptoms of that and have always seemed to have a very slow metabolism. My primary care dr. was going to refer me for a nuclear scan, but I'd had spinal injections recently using contrast material, so the doctors in nuclear medicine said I have to wait at least another month. So, on my request, she referred me to an endocrinologist. The endo. said she wasn't concerned about my low TSH level and that it might be temporary, and due to a virus (although I haven't been sick). She did an ultrasound which didn't show anything remarkable. She doesn't think I need a nuclear scan. She said to get my TSH and T4 checked again in a month. But meanwhile, I feel lousy. I'm wondering if I have autoimmune thyroid disease and if it could be making me hyperthyroid now even if I was hypothyroid in the past. Should I just wait for a month and see how the TSH is then? Should I insist on having a nuclear scan?


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I would get the scan done,you actually sound alot like me when I first found out I Had hyperthyroidism, the doctor told me it was nothing to be concerned about and to just wait and then about a month later I was in hospital with a tachycardia, my heart rate was through the roof, the doctors were surprised that I was not on medication since being diagnosed.

About the test you have to wait a month otherwise it won't be accurate but insist on getting medication in the mean time to help with the symptoms and to stop your thyroid from releasing to much hormones


----------

